# Another notch in the belt, DC



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I went up to Deer Creek yesterday 04/09. Alot of open water. Sorry no pics till I got home. Forgot the ol camera. I was in search for some Walley, I would of went to Starvation but I did not want to drive all the up there not knowing if the ice was off. I wish I would of went now that I seen hounds report today.
Fished around the inlet. Started off with 5 inch Gary Y Chartruese twisty tail thingys. Lost too many of them cuz the jigs I bought where too heavy and kept snagging on the bottem.. I was looking for deep pockets along the shore with weed beds or rocks. I switched to a 1 1/2 inch tube jig (so it was pretty small) Red tube with white skirt, tipped with a worm. Once the wind picked up. I would cast out about 20 feet and let the wind drift it into the deep rocky pockets along the shore. Where I would let it sink. I tried this technique cuz I read that Walleyes use the waves for cover. Well it worked. I landed 4 an about two hours. The biggest being about 14 inches. 
I only kept one, and let the other three go. I have never eaten Walley before and did not know if I would like them. And did not want to waste them if I did not like them. So here is the one I kept, not to big, but beggers cant be choosers and atleast I was not skunked, especially have never been fishing for them before.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha nice. Now you're going to make the walleye guys jealous.

Glad you didn't get skunked.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

G'Job man! Thats the first eye i've seen out of DC this year. We need to get out soon. Were you near the south east end? Island area with the bigger rocks?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Heck ya i can't wait till i get my first wally  Sounds like a fun time figuring out different techniques it keeps you on your toes :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you get a boat out on the lake?


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Walleye fillets are delicious any way you want to cook them.
> Enjoy!


+1 mmm mmm. Don't forget about the cheeks, you can eat those too.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> G'Job man! Thats the first eye i've seen out of DC this year. We need to get out soon. Were you near the south east end? Island area with the bigger rocks?


I fished the inlet, with no success. I caught these babies along that bend between the Island and Charleston. there are some boulders in the water in some places but not too many. I would just look for deep water along the shore there that had some boulders down there. But I would not throw my tube jig down there until the wind picked up, thats when they would hit. On that bend seemed to be the deepest looking water I could find.


orvis1 said:


> Can you get a boat out on the lake?


I stayed between the Charleston side and the inlet, so I know there is enough room for a boat but I dont know if the boat ramp portion was ice free, I did not go that far sorry.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If you like Perch...then you'll like Walleye. Yes, Perch and Walleye are in the same fish family with Walleye at the top of this fish family. Enjoy your catch as it will be very tasty meal YUMMY....I'm envious  as we're going to try to catch some of these guys this season. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good work on the walleye man!



orvis1 said:


> Can you get a boat out on the lake?


Orvis- I used the boat ramp at the Island Park on Monday so for sure you can get a boat on D.C.- didn't catch a single thing so we only fished for a couple hours then went and hit a BWO hatch on the middle and caught about a dozen.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to see you got into the eyes. A little bit bigger and you'll get some good fillets.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice report! I hope I manage to find some time to head up there tommorow to finally fish some open water!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I will be there tomorrow look for a sexy black doublecab tacoma.......


----------

